# Why did I sell ...



## daniel (Dec 31, 2006)

Hifi equipment you wish you didn't sell.

My magnum Dynalab ft-101 tuner. It made beautiful music for an FM tuner. The vu-meter were also nice.


----------



## FlashJim (May 6, 2006)

Alphasonik 2125 circa 1985.


----------



## eugovector (Sep 4, 2006)

On the HT End, I have no regrets (maybe my current equipment, when it is gone, is what I'll regret having sold). I do miss a Hondo II Les Paul knockoff with real Bigsby. At the time, I just didn't want to put in the effort to get it up and running properly (needed new pickups and wiring, new bridge), but it was so funky and fun to play.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

I had a Fostex B16 analog 16 track reel to reel recorder that I sold several years ago that I loved using and did many studio recordings with it. I miss it :sad:


----------



## Guest (Jan 19, 2008)

had a quad teac real to real. my dad had a lot of pre recorded music. that i did not now he had.:explode:


----------



## Julien43 (Nov 26, 2006)

*My Vandy 2Ce Sigs*

I still want to kick myself when ever I think about it

Thanks for bringing it up


----------

